# Loggers in east TN?



## kennertree (Oct 29, 2007)

Any loggers on here from east Tennessee? I run into small clearing jobs every now and then and come across some pretty good logs. Have a job coming up where they are clearing out some trees to build a bank. My problem is getting a 6k pound log loaded. Once i do get it loaded and get it to the mill they know I'm a tree service so I don't get squat for good quality timber. If anyone is interested just shoot me a pm. Last time I brought a load to the mill I only got $171 for 1000 board feet. These were perfect logs, no branches for 40 feet. I'm not lookin to make any money off the logs, I'm just lookin for someone that can get them so I dont have the hassle of loading them and taking them to the mill. It cost me more in time to load them and take them to the mill than what i get from the logs.


----------



## joesawer (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you considered any of the firewood guys. With all the weekend cabins in the area the fire wood market seems to be booming.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 31, 2007)

200.00 per MBF is about the going rate for oak sawlogs here in Kentucky right now....alot of guys have stopped logging because the cost of fuel is making it not pay.....I stopped almost 2 years ago and bought a sawmill.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm down in Knoxville and just a firewood guy but have a 20 ft goose neck. We are always looking for hard wood and thinking of getting into the mill game. Kinda hate to turn 400-500 dollar logs into 75 bucks worth of firewood. PM sent


----------



## big daddio (Feb 7, 2008)

cantcutter said:


> 200.00 per MBF is about the going rate for oak sawlogs here in Kentucky right now....alot of guys have stopped logging because the cost of fuel is making it not pay.....I stopped almost 2 years ago and bought a sawmill.



you're doing the right thing keeping up with the log prices. a few years back i was following tree trimmers picking up poplar logs to saw and selling for about .32 a foot. talked to the guy i used to log with and found out poplar peelers were going for 400 a thousand on the stump........i still don't keep up with the prices that good but havn't been giving lumber away either.


----------



## cantcutter (May 4, 2008)

I get a news letter from the state quarterly and always have to laugh at what they are reporting the prices to be..... I like to know who the buyers are that are doing the reporting because I cannot find anybody in 80 miles of me that are paying what the state is reporting.


----------



## big daddio (May 6, 2008)

just talked to a guy that used to haul some for us when i was loggin'. said log and wood prices were fallin'. diesel's gettin' higher everyday. don't know how loggers are gonna make it. ain't lookin' good.


----------

